# Transducer reading through the ice?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

There was a guy out ice fishing last year, that was using his fishfinder that he uses in his boat. Thing is, he was using it to find fish...before he'd drill a hole.

He had a spray water bottle that he used to wet the ice, then he'd set the transducer on the wet spot on the ice. He said there has to be clear ice for it to work properly, as air bubbles will creat too much interferance. The idea of wetting the ice was to disallow any air between the transducer and the ice.

Have you heard of anyone using a fishfinder with this method?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yes, back years ago when i was into ice fishing, i seen it done several times. but the guys that i seen doing it were using rv antifreeze so it woulsnt freeze up on them. and it is safe to use as its non toxic.

i also even seen a couple of guys pour the rv antifreeze in there fishing holes to keep them from freezing up.
sherman


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I do it all the time...(not the anti freeze thing?? ) Take a thermos full of hot water and add some salt...It will also depend on the quality of your fishfinders transducer...I have a portable humminbird and I just put a little bit of hot salt water on the ice and walla ...it does work...Once you get to know the lake you can drill a couple holes at different depths you know and just check for fish...good luck and thanx for giving me the itch!!!!! I need ICE


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes, just carry a coke bottle of water to spread a little on the ice(after removing as much snow as you can. It works great if the ice is firm(not slushy) and clear.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

note that this doesn't work well though snow, cloudy, bubbly, or refrozen ice. First ice is usually best for this method.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah the cloudier the ice the higher you have to turn the sensitivity.... but I have actually just spit on the ice and hed the vex shoot right through it! I do that to find drops and edges of points before i drill 30 holes to find it!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Just crank the gain on a flasher for reading through thick white ice. I usually kick a toe depression and squirt a little water in it. Carry a small water bottle with a squirt top.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Usually won't even drill a hole unless I mark fish too.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

finally an ice fisherman who DOSEN'T want to drill 30 holes before he fishes!

i used to have trouble with my fl-8se getting through the cloudy ice, but ive got a fl-22hd now so im assuiming the newer units have more power. (been using it off deep docks and its SAAWEET!) 
A gps keeping your spots on weed edges and point and breaks helps alot too. usually find the spot on the spot by just drilling two to three holes.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Using auto window washing fluid to lube the ice, rather than water, works too. This doesn't ,freeze, like the water does, if your out all day.


----------

